# Fish in cycle AND fin rot :( w/ betta



## Lejin2 (Jan 19, 2014)

So basically what the title says. I have a betta that I have had for about a week. Super animated but has a mild-mod case of fin rot (black edging on his fins and somewhat ratty. His fins were ratty a little when I got him, but since I am new to the trade, I didn't realize what it was). The tank he is in is a ten gallon heated to about 76-78 degrees with a whisper 10 gall filter. The tank has been in use about two weeks. The current API liquid water parameters are .25 ammonia, negligible nitrates and nitrites. Today I added two teaspoons of aquarium salt and half a cap of stress coat. I also added a touch of prime in. Planning to do another 20% water change tomorrow (did one yesterday). I really don't know what I am doing other than what I read on the internet. I don't have a smaller tank to QT him in, other than the cup he came in which I don't want to put him back in. He is still very active (and currently in a flaring battle with his heater) but I don't want him to get sicker or DIE if I can help it. Can anyone more experienced than me give me any advice? I have only fake plants in the tank. Thanks!!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Turn your heat up to 80-82 if possible and change water.Dechlorinate and get replacement water as close to tank temp as possible.
Salt is not real good for bettas so I would do a 50% waterchange tomorrow and the next day.
The elavated temps and good clean water should get him right.
Nobody else in tank with him?
Welcome also.


----------



## Lejin2 (Jan 19, 2014)

There are three shrimp with. My heater is turned all the way up unfortunately. Apparently the numbers on the heater are not accurate. I will do a larger water change over the next couple of days. Thank you! Do u think the stress coat helps? The back talked about healing.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The stress coat is questionable to me ,but probly won't hurt.If that is as high as heater goes then so be it,the clean water really should help.Good luck!


----------



## Lejin2 (Jan 19, 2014)

I've been doing the water changes like suggested and I know it's only been a day or two and he won't show improvement, but should I be doing more? Pics r the best I could manage, little fish is fast for my phone camera.


----------



## Lejin2 (Jan 19, 2014)

I was just able to take a clearer picture. He is flared more than normal b/c he does that anytime I am close to the tank. But u can very well see the fin tearing/ damage.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Keep up with the water changes and keep an eye that it is not getting worse. May take a couple of months to fully heal but hopefully it will not get worse.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Beautiful fish. Hope he heals ok.

have a blessed day


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Invest in a better heater. You will want him at a constant 82, even when healed. It is closer to their ideal than the 78 or 80. I personally see no reason for meds, its a very mild case. Just keep him warm and clean and he will heal in no time.


----------



## Lejin2 (Jan 19, 2014)

Ok, will go the the pet store today and see what I can find. Maybe one rated for more than 10 gallons (which is what he is in)? 
Also, cycling... I have been going at it with him and 3 ghosts in the tank for approx 2 and a half weeks. Granted, I do 25-50% (larger now since he's sickly) every 2 or 3 days, but I have NEVER had any nitrites or nitrates when I test the water. Largest ammonia spike was 1ppm which was day before yesterday, and today before I changed water it was .5 ppm. I think part of the residual ammonia is that when I originally bought the shrimp, half of them died, but I've had trouble finding and collecting the deceased bodies. Will I ever get a reading for nitrites?


----------

